# pinging sound in engine of murano 2008



## deoncilliers (Dec 5, 2011)

My murano has a pinging sound in the engine when accelarating.This has happened since new spark plugs have been fitted. Anyone have the same problem?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's the first problem: there was no Nissan Murano offered in 2008. The first generation was 2003-2007. Nissan took a hiatus in 2008 and came out with a redesigned Murano in 2009. Were the correct type and heat range, NGK spark plugs installed? If it were a 2007, it would be an NGK #PLFR5A-11 (or stock #6240). In 2009, the went to NGK #DILKAR7B11 (stock #1406). Other reasons could include a bad ignition coil(s), vacuum leaks, poor fuel quality or a bad cam or crank sensor, to name a few. I would first start by correctly identifying the year and making sure the correct spark plugs were installed. The plugs listed are the original equipment plug from the factory. Plugs brands other than NGK have been known to be problematic in Nissan vehicles.


----------



## deoncilliers (Dec 5, 2011)

Its registered as a 2008. sparkplugs were replaced with PLFR4A-11 by the dealership.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's registered as a "2008 Murano," then it is registered incorrectly. As I said, Nissan skipped the 2008 model year for the Murano. Best way to check is by the VIN #. The tenth digit of the VIN # is the model year. For example, if the tenth digit is "7," then it is a 2007 Murano; if it is a "9," then it is a 2009 Murano. 

As far as the spark plugs, if it is a 2007 model year, the PLFR5A-11 was the original plug. The PLFR4A-11 is an optional plug and is one heat range "hotter" than the original plug, which could be the cause of your "pinging" problem during accelleration.


----------

